# looking for heavy duty leather collar



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a heavy duty leather collar? I dont care for the leather collars at the local pet store, I want a higher quality, stronger collar than those. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we bought one from table rock , its really nice and heavy duty works great and is great quality. they have ones now they canbling out if thats what you like, we orders a 2 ply leather collar just plain for the show ring really impressed. { got the 4 foot matching leash with it too}
2-Ply Leather Collars


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The two above are both good choices. Here are two more. Pete's Dog Gear - home and Ella's Lead - Home


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Trevor from nizmo's k9 supply does leather lined collars that are really great quality... but if you're looking for a full leather collar my dogs have some from caligirlcollars.com that have held up very well.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey blueboy
Here are a few samples of my work.Each is custom made to your need's.Let me know if this is what you are looking for.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey blueboy
> Here are a few samples of my work.Each is custom made to your need's.Let me know if this is what you are looking for.
> Thank you,
> Henry


probably the best craftsmanship and personalized leather work you'll ever find.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Nizmo
Thank you for your kind word's.
Henry


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nizmo was the first person I thought of and I really like his work, but I really wanted full leather. Henry nice work. I don't need her name on it just a 1.5-2" collar with good strong stitching and hardware. What are your prices? I was looking through some pics and I like the ones Elvisfink I think it is on here has. Maybe I will send them a message. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Elvisfink's or Earl's is 2.5" IIRC


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Henry is where its at if your looking for leather imo. Although i don't personally own any of his work yet i plan to when i can. 

From what i hear Nizmo makes great collars and Stillwater also makes some great stuff. I don't have leather collars but i do have leather leads i purchased off a local guy that makes it in his garage, nothing fancy or anything but sturdy traffic leads.

Also might be an option if your looking for more local.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey KMdogs
That is some very kind word's-thank you.Each maker has their own style,this way people have a nice choice.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an awesome full leather collar from Stillwater. It is great and held up nicely for over a year. It cost me $12 plus I bought a harness from him. Shane is great with helping you choose what you need. I also have 2 Nizmo collars that i love for special occasions. I love them too.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good suggestions above. A friend of mine makes them as well, she made our lure sports collar.


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

Got this at California Collar Co.
But, I removed some of the skulls and replaced with a stud...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I really like these guys too and the prices are right on for top quality work. You can pretty much get anything you want too , contact them if you want something custom made.
Rad N Bad Collars


----------



## SweetPerks (Sep 28, 2011)

*Best BEAUTIFUL leather collars*

I've ordered two of these for my older pup and my sisters, they still look brand new, and we use it daily. They're fantastic, and you can completely custom order what you want.

Two Inch Adjustable Leather and soft suede dog by 77LIONHEART77


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey blueboy
> Here are a few samples of my work.Each is custom made to your need's.Let me know if this is what you are looking for.
> Thank you,
> Henr


How much for 1 of each of these styles with name ? Sorry for thread jacking but I'm interested in a good leather collar myself.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Trojanboi400
You have mail.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know, I bought a leather starter kit. Started to make a collar, but gave up and about threw the thing out the window when it came to hand-stitching. LOL! Someday I'll go back to it and see what I can do. But no more stitching. Rawr.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> You know, I bought a leather starter kit. Started to make a collar, but gave up and about threw the thing out the window when it came to hand-stitching. LOL! Someday I'll go back to it and see what I can do. But no more stitching. Rawr.


I like the paco collar method there is no stitching , just rivets and stuff pretty easy looking was gonna try and make one sometime .


----------



## NorCalRose (Jan 20, 2012)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> but if you're looking for a full leather collar my dogs have some from caligirlcollars.com that have held up very well.


wooo whooo. Glad to hear it!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

We put em to the test everyday, lol I dropped Martin's collar outside training 2 weeks ago..... in the rain, got it back, wiped the mud off and it looks good as new.


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

There's a few specialize in bull breed leatherwork over here (not much help to ya I guess ) .. but recently got Max a nice one, 4mm thick, soft bridle leather, 3ply around the solid brass hardwear, well impressed


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Stillwater for pull harness, but
Newmans for leather.

Newman's Dog Wear - Collars


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Bully Mart and Paco Collars make heavy duty leather collars.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

@redog best reason edit ever. lmao

So many beautiful collars and leads on here already!! Figured I would add my favorite: Welcome to the BIG-PAWS they are on here too!

Just took these today 


















Good luck such a hard choice for me I with I could get so many lol


----------

